# Websites regularly visited?



## raven (May 7, 2002)

When I go online at home I have about three or four websites I always look at; the TT forum, a hi-fi forum, ebay and maybe Amazon.

What do you all look at - just wondering if there are some gems out there I'm missing...

Oh, and er, keep it clean. :wink:


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

i use firefox browser. When I fire the browser up a number of tabbed web pages automatically appear:

www.z4um.com
www.********.co.uk
www.theregister.co.uk
www.rcuniverse.com
www.nwfusion.com

Dubcat.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Tt forum and pistonheads, I havent got time for anything else and pistonheads keeps my desire for a TVR at bay with lots of posts about engine problems :?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Using Safari I have a set of tabbed sites open for the first click of the day:

www.macupdate.com
www.macnn.com
www.macrumors.com
www.macminute.com
www.teamtalk.com
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport/
www.thisislondon.co.uk
www.timesonline.co.uk
www.********.co.uk
www.mesaboogie.com

I cruise through them all and that generally gets me up to 8.00 when I have to finally do some work! Running a bit late today though - It's 8.55!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Matthew said:


> Using Safari I have a set of tabbed sites open for the first click of the day:
> 
> www.macupdate.com
> www.macnn.com
> ...


Hmm - guess you have a mac!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Dubcat said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Using Safari I have a set of tabbed sites open for the first click of the day:
> ...


Yep - 14 of them....... And a TT!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

www.nufc.com
www.egg.com
www.********.co.uk


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk - goes without saying
http://news.bbc.co.uk - see what's happening in the world
http://www.smile.co.uk - see how skint I am
http://www.bigbaps.com - get my sandwich order in
http://www.playaholics.com - some light relief
http://www.ebay.co.uk - see how my auctions are going


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

here obviously
www.redissue.co.uk
news.bbc.co.uk
www.ebay.co.uk
hotmail


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> www.********.co.uk - goes without saying
> http://news.bbc.co.uk - see what's happening in the world
> www.smile.co.uk - see how skint I am
> www.bigbaps.com - get my sandwich order in
> ...


Are you sure it should not be:

www.bigbaps.com - some light relief :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Matthew said:


> Using Safari I have a set of tabbed sites open for the first click of the day:
> 
> www.macupdate.com
> www.macnn.com
> ...


matthew, try http://www.macosrumors.com/ too, that's quite a good one


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Interesting responses, although without a description of what the sites are, it's not very likely that I'll try them out, certainly whilst at work. Not that I don't trust you or anything. The sandwich one sounds especially dodgy.... :?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ 
http://www.martins-seafresh.co.uk/
http://www.ischiaonline.it/
http://www.exchangeandmart.co.uk/
http://www.mullioncottages.com
http://www.cancomuk.com/
http://www.sardinia.net/
http://www.singletrackworld.com/article ... 135http://
www.bonhams.com/http://
www.nasa.gov/home/index.htmlhttp://
www.myvillainsardinia.com/
http://www.funkysmart.co.uk/default.asp
:wink: 
Ok too much spare time


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What is interesting is that nobody would admit browsing adult sites. You are all chickens!! :wink:

I like this one a lot:

http://www.analfantastic.com

:twisted: :wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: No way I'm going to click that I'll just stick to
www.chocolatestarfish.com :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: No way I'm going to click that I'll just stick to
> www.chocolatestarfish.com :wink:


Chicken!! :lol:

Try it...you may like it. :wink:


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

www.bashthemonkey.com

:lol: :roll: :lol:

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Mainly

www.********.co.uk
www.play.com - bargain games, DVD's, CD's etc.
www.ebay.co.uk - to sell above bargains on.
www.if.com - to see how much money I haven't got
www.audi.co.uk - to see how much profit they make on used car sales

:lol:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Http://www.z4um.com
http://www.********.co.uk
http://www.ebay.com
http://www.nationwide.co.uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk
http://www.play.com
http://www.cd-wow.co.uk
http://www.naim-audio.com
http://www.handango.com
http://www.ibm.com :wink:

Damian


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Matthew said:


> Using Safari I have a set of tabbed sites open for the first click of the day:
> 
> www.macupdate.com
> www.macnn.com
> ...


New to safari - how do you set them up as tabs when you start up?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The websites I look at most if not every day are as follows

www.********.co
www.news.bbc.co.uk/news
www.ebay.co.uk
www.Amazon.co.uk
www.yahoo.com/musicvideos/lists
www.nextdirectory.co.uk
www.mypoupette.com


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

Much of my time is spent here
www.avtalk.co.uk


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

vlastan said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: No way I'm going to click that I'll just stick to
> ...


Doesn't work :?


----------

